

Postal Service Confirms Photographing All U.S. Mail - 001sky
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/08/03/us/postal-service-confirms-photographing-all-us-mail.html

======
pedalpete
Either Mr. Donahoe doesn't understand what computers('machines') do, or he's
trying to make it sound like this isn't controversial. “It’s done by machine,
so there’s no central area where any of this information would be,” he said.
“It’s extremely expensive to keep pictures of billions of pieces of mail. So
there’s no need for us to do that.”

At the same time, I don't think this is controversial. The post is a public
service. The information on the outside of a letter or package is the data of
the post office, as is the information regarding the sender, if a return
address has been provided.

The post office wouldn't know how to send your package if you didn't provide
them with the address.

So then, are phone companies different because they are private companies?
Where do we draw the line?

